# dark ambient/uncomfortable music



## foxmusk (Jul 29, 2010)

the sort of low, dark music that legitimately makes you uncomfortable.

i need it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

[yt]3giQ8S05BZU[/yt]
[yt]JXnb5pdaWV0[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 29, 2010)

I only know the opposite =D


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 29, 2010)

See the Silent Hill soundtracks by Akira Yamaoka.
Nothing can be so simultaneously unsettling yet accessible.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2010)

how could i forget frankie teardrop my god
[yt]_5wJQkvSoOQ[/yt]
this is terrifying 

i read a story the other day about how they were playing a live show a loooonnng time ago, like 1973, and someone threw a knife at them and it got stuck in the stage
someone threw a goddamn KNIFE

edit: here we go


> Also of note is the fact that Suicide did a tour opening for The Cars in the 80s, when The Cars were one of the biggest pop bands in America. The audience was so hateful and shocked that Alan Vega recalls finding a knife stabbed into the stage during a stage-- someone threw a fucking knife at them from the balcony.




and that also reminds me of 
[yt]JvVC-OeG-ro[/yt]
[yt]GCjBRMDwT2w[/yt]

keep on keeping on, lydia
we love you


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 29, 2010)

[yt]8XwryKI_d_s[/yt]


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to go to sleep listening to music from any survival horror game I could cop off the internet. Yeah, in hindsight it wasn't the best time in my life. By hey maybe I'll give it another go come to think of it!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> See the Silent Hill soundtracks by Akira Yamaoka.
> Nothing can be so simultaneously unsettling yet accessible.


 
This guy speaks truths.



Wolf-Bone said:


> I used to go to sleep listening to music from any survival horror game I could cop off the internet. Yeah, in hindsight it wasn't the best time in my life. By hey maybe I'll give it another go come to think of it!




RE:Outbreak opening theme


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 30, 2010)

[yt]uaato6qwzvc[/yt]
[yt]4N3N1MlvVc4[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jul 30, 2010)

Try out The Axis of Perdition's ambient stuff and Diagnose:Lebensgefahr.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 31, 2010)

See "Beware the Friendly Stranger" by Boards of Canada.

yeah, that music from Salad Fingers.


----------



## Jawyen (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgTW-hlNvRQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmLCUft94q8


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 31, 2010)

Listen to anything by The Howling Void, I'll post a song later.


----------



## Adelphos (Jul 31, 2010)

Nurse With Wound, In Slaughter Natives (more Martial Industrial than ambient, "Enter Now the World" is a great album, by the bye) and early SWANS (full on Industrial, but still very unsettling).


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 1, 2010)

'Eos' - Ulver. Probably the best song in this thread.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

This song makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 1, 2010)

I do music commissions,I could just make you your own personal song, or theme.


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> Listen to anything by The Howling Void, I'll post a song later.


 I have a feeling OP isn't looking for funeral doom. Good band nonetheless.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44uq4VsIEP8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH5MpGDKsGg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64045S7JDKg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOTQ9TVkG98


----------



## Vo (Aug 2, 2010)

I sometimes go to bed with http://somafm.com/play/doomed on. It gives me interesting dreams.


----------



## Ames (Aug 2, 2010)

[yt]TQbH_FOQR1o[/yt]


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 31, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I have a feeling OP isn't looking for funeral doom. Good band nonetheless.



Good to see someone here knows what I'm talking about at least. XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 31, 2010)

[yt]7ButOcwvwxg[/yt]

no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity
no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity
no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity
no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity
no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity
no happiness without order
no order without authority
no authority without unity


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]7ButOcwvwxg[/yt]
> 
> no happiness without order
> no order without authority
> ...



Excellent. Absolutely great. I'm going to have nightmares and I'm going to love it.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 31, 2010)

http://lapfox.bandcamp.com/album/in-vivo
http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/silence
If you like Renard's music tho.


----------



## Krallis (Sep 2, 2010)

You try fighting with this in the background, its spooky, especially when a ship warps in form nowhere.
The last section is particularly uncomfortable when fighting in a nebula.

(oh yeah, its from a space combat game )

[video=youtube;noSZa7glFc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noSZa7glFc4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;cNrMKoqrt9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNrMKoqrt9U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;-EjMsV5D1Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EjMsV5D1Zg[/video]

Really fucking good one!


----------

